# Logic Puzzles Apps?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I asked this question almost three years ago, and I had no replies, so I thought I would try again. 

Do any of you know of any other iPad/iPhone games like the Marple game? (It's a visual logic puzzle, and is one of my top 3 favorite game apps.) I have other puzzle types of apps, but can't find anything that's really similar to Marple. If you like logic puzzles and are unfamiliar with Marple, you might want to check it out.

Cindy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I enjoy Marple too, although  you're reminding me that I haven't played it in a while - but only because I have so many other fun distractions. 

You may like another app I've just started using. It's called MishMash+ by PCV.

Imagine you have  (for example) four tables and each one contains a completed jigsaw type puzzle, but all the pieces are the same size and rectangle shape. The puzzles have similar themes and some picture elements in common. Now someone takes apart all the puzzles and mixes all the pieces in one box. Then they put the pieces back randomly on the four tables - the same number of rectangular pieces on each table, but with the pictures all jumbled up. Your challenge is to put the puzzles back together again!

You have to figure out which puzzle each piece belongs to, get the piece back to the right puzzle, and then get the piece to the right spot in the puzzle. The puzzles are each on a different screen, but there are quick ways to navigate among them. 

One thing that helps is that pieces in the same position in each puzzle move together. Imagine the four puzzles stacked on top of each other. Now think about the lower left corner piece of each puzzle, and imagine there is a string running from top to bottom through all four left corner pieces. So if you move a piece in one puzzle, the same pieces will move to the same new spot  in the other puzzles. Little by little, this helps you put all the pictures together. It's not exactly the same as Marple, but it does require use of logic.

If you decide to try this app, definitely do the tutorial first, which is really helpful in understanding how to move pieces around and move from screen to screen. There are quite a few free puzzles included, as well as some optional reasonably priced in-app purchases. The pictures include art paintings, travel scenes, seasonal pictures, animals, etc.  I think you can also pay 99 cents for the option to use your own photos in the puzzles - I haven't done that yet but I might.  There are also ways to customize the puzzles by number of pieces and level of difficulty.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks! I'll look into that one.


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you very much. I just tried Marple and I love it! Please post if you find another logic game you enjoy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Another similar app is called "Sherlock." My daughters and I used to play this on our computers. Take a look at it, as you might like it a lot. There are three versions, Sherlock (free), Sherlock Pro ($0.99), and Sherlock Ultra ($3.99). This is from the details section of the Sherlock FREE app's page in iTunes: "Sherlock FREE contains 10 puzzles in each size (note: my addition to the quoted text: 4x4, 5x5, and 6x6) for 30 puzzles total. The PRO version has 600 puzzles total, and the ULTRA version has 7500 puzzles total. The puzzles in the FREE, PRO and ULTRA versions are all unique, the tre versions of the game share NO common puzzles."

Cindy


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. I got it also.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I hadn't heard of Sherlock before. I just took a quick look here at work (can't access the actual app store) and that looks intriguing too. I'll try the free version this weekend. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.kaser.com/

This is the author of Sherlock's website, and while Sherlock seems to be the only game available for iDevices, he's got other titles for PCs, and Honeycomb Hotel is available for Android. I've been a fan of his games for years!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

readingril said:


> http://www.kaser.com/
> 
> This is the author of Sherlock's website, and while Sherlock seems to be the only game available for iDevices, he's got other titles for PCs, and Honeycomb Hotel is available for Android. I've been a fan of his games for years!


Years ago, I had several of Everett Kaser's games on my computer. I wish he would get into the iDevices field.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I found an app that's just like the Dell logic puzzle books. It's called Logic Detective, and is pretty good. Thought I'd share with those of you who like that sort of thing.


----------

